# how to get started digitizing with wilcom software and Barudan Beat 106-UF embroidery machine



## Roboto (Apr 6, 2007)

Hello everyone,

i was wondering If anyone out there can help me out. I bought an old Barudan Beat 106-UF machine and I cant get it to work. How do I start digitizing? I have the Wilcom software, do I just digitize on Wilcom and save it to the floppy and insert the floppy into the machine or something or do I have to use a software by barudan?

I would really appreciate it for the help guys.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Roboto (Apr 6, 2007)

MY embroidery machine is pretty old. It only reads in Barudan FMC format and my wilcom digitizing software doesnt convert to FMC format. Im looking to convert DST to FMC format. Whenever I insert my designs in DST into my machine, it doesnt read it. Anyone know a program that converts or exports my designs to FMC format or a program of some sort?


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Wilcom TrueSizer will convert a DST file to a Barudan FMC floppy disk.

Wilcom - Wilcom TrueSizer

-James Leonard


----------



## Roboto (Apr 6, 2007)

Thank you very much James!!!! That is exactly what i have been looking for. Thank you so much!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  ::​


----------

